# Your Favourite YouTube Cubers!



## Cuber1974 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm just going through and compiling a list of cubers I like to follow on _You Tube_ and was wondering what other people feel are the 'must haves' on their subscription list for cubers who post up clips online?

My favourites at the moment are :

*badmephisto
frk17
nakaji1084
ToxIkWaste*

But I'm always on the lookout for more!

What are yours? (list cubers only please!)


----------



## byu (Jun 1, 2009)

Nakaji1084
MeMyselfAndPi


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2009)

masterNZ. That guy is THE BOSS!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2009)

Forget exact channel names:

Derrick Eide
Dene
Erik Johnson
Erik Akkersdijk
ArnaudvGalen
Sinh(4)
Stefan Pochmann
Shelley
qqwref
Lucas Garron
Rama
Crazycubemom
fazrulz
David Woner
Dennis Strelau
Rowehess 
...
and many more.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 1, 2009)

By the way, did you hear about that 'prank' that was being pulled on Fred? It's been circulating in spam comments for ages. I wrote down the number of subs he had yesterday so I could figure out how many he lost. It might no be very accurate, though, because for some people yesterday was June 1st, the day everyone was going to unsubscribe.

Before: 1,175,639
Currently: 1,172,959


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jun 1, 2009)

Masterofthebass is my favorite


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2009)

Sa967St  jk

badmephisto
Thrawst
frk17
nakaji1084
Speedcuber
momonga576r
Einstakonan
EricLimeback
LanceTheBlueKnight
Desie37
137456
ssrc


there's a lot more but that's all I can remember right now


----------



## Enter (Jun 1, 2009)

Sa967St 
nakaji1084 and cutex team 
jammyman3014 
Masterofthebass
badmephisto


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

1. Badmephisto

1a. Badmephisto

2. Nakaji1084

3. frk17

4. memyselfandpi

5. masterofthebass

6. Rama (forgot channel name)

In no particular order.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 1, 2009)

gotta love elimescube (Emile Compion)
I'm also a big fan of fallofshadows (speedymcfastfast/Zac Livesay), frk17 (Erik), Drewseph0011 (Amdrew Cormier, the guy who made the petaminx), symplesyn (Noah Hevey), and KaiXevandStanley (Tony Fisher)


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Jun 1, 2009)

1.thrawst
2.frk17(i think i got it right)
3.monkeydude1313
4.memyselfandpi


----------



## spdcbr (Jun 1, 2009)

you forgot thrawst?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 1, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> you forgot thrawst?




Uhh who was that supposed to be directed to?


----------



## Rubikgenius (Jun 1, 2009)

I think all the people who I subscribe to are cool. Not favourites though.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 1, 2009)

Luigistl (He is BigGreen on here, his real name is Austin Moore.)

He's the bombshizzle


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 1, 2009)

frk17 (Erik Akkersdijk) 98%
Channel of friends 2%


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 1, 2009)

my favorite
1.JohnyFM
2.sajgoncube
3.kazuto0102
4.nakaji1084
5.Einstakonan
6.KaiXevandStanley


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Forget exact channel names:
> 
> Derrick Eide
> *Dene*
> ...



Woooohoooo!


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 1, 2009)

thrawst, memyselfandpi,monkeydude 1313, rubikscuberdude(just because he's hilarious), nakajima1084, pipeline951218, badmephisto, cutexcuber, dudemanpp, hbman1995, tony fisher channel, lance blue knight, plurple, robh, sk8ratg. thats about it


----------



## elimescube (Jun 1, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> gotta love elimescube (Emile Compion)



Why thank you, Sir.

Just some of my favourites:

momonga576r (Ryosuke Mondo)
sushibuffet (Rhodri Mativo)
EricLimeback (Eric Limeback)
Einstakonan (Harris Chan)
jnoort (Joël van Noort)


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nakaji####
Badmephisto
Thrawst
Tony Fisher
MyMyselfAndPi


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 1, 2009)

I baseicly love all the cubers on you tube

but my favourite is nakaji1084


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like Dan Brown, because he is the person who taught me to solve a rubik's cube.

I also like waffle, and byu, because their videos taught me stuff. And badmephisto.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2009)

rowehess because his CLL vids pwn. and his bld vids r cool to watch


----------



## andatude (Jun 1, 2009)

All the cubers i subscribed to.

aznblur
badmephisto
CUTEXcuber
Einstakonan
EricLimeBack
frk17
jmnguyen95
Leviskatyboard ( where'd he go?)
MeMyselfandPi
nakaji1084
Pestvic
pjkcards
pogobat
RobH0629
syuhei222
Thrawst
wariza3900


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Wait...
> 
> Is this about any cubers with Youtube accounts or Youtubers who can solve the cube?
> 
> ...



k so... what are you trying to say?


youtuber who is a cuber = someone who posts cubing videos to gain views and subscribers?

cuber who is a youtuber = someone who cubes and happens to upload cubing videos?



if so, I'm definately mix of both.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2009)

everyone is my favorite 
...except cubetalk...



soccerking813 said:


> I like Dan Brown, because he is the person who taught me to solve a rubik's cube.
> 
> I also like *waffle*, and byu, because their videos taught me stuff. And badmephisto.



YAY


----------



## Rama (Jun 1, 2009)

I am missing someone here:
jnoort a.k.a. Joël van Noort





I really love this video, it felt awesome watching this video two years ago and it still does.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jun 1, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> thrawst, memyselfandpi,monkeydude 1313, rubikscuberdude(just because he's hilarious), nakajima1084, pipeline951218, badmephisto, cutexcuber, *dudemanpp*, hbman1995, tony fisher channel, lance blue knight, plurple, robh, sk8ratg. thats about it



I love you 

I like:
Arnaudvg
Einstakonan
frk17
gillesvdp
MeMyselfAndPi
Thrawst
badmephisto


----------



## teller (Jun 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> k so... what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> youtuber who is a cuber = someone who posts cubing videos to gain views and subscribers?
> ...




Plus you can solve a banana.


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 2, 2009)

haha ^ i'm the one that made rubikscuberdude make that video i sent him a comment saying how he copied monkeydude? the kid needs a new role model


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 2, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Luigistl (He is BigGreen on here, his real name is Austin Moore.)
> 
> He's the bombshizzle



=D
mine are
cubes4lyfe
kingkoopa015
boiswatching (^^)
n00bcubix


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 2, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Luigistl (He is BigGreen on here, his real name is Austin Moore.)
> ...




You're one of my favs too


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 2, 2009)

I get most excited when Harris posts new videos. 

and fallofshadows.


----------



## sooland (Jun 2, 2009)

MeMyselfandpi, frk17, EricLimeback, Dessie37, elimescube, einstakonan, and nakaji


----------



## elimescube (Jun 2, 2009)

Rama said:


> I am missing someone here:
> jnoort a.k.a. Joël van Noort
> 
> 
> ...



Oh damn! How could I forget Joël?
He has one of the best turning styles to watch; so smooth and beautiful.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

elimescube said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I am missing someone here:
> ...


Joël still cubes, but he doesn't *really* practice anymore. His style is still very nice and his times are still very good, but he just doesn't turn as fast as he does in this video


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 2, 2009)

I particularly like 
frk17
nakaji1084
Einstakonan

n00bcubix, masterofthebass, Rama, faz, speedcuber (Sinpei), sajgoncube, jesszus (is that right, Oliver?), the one by Breandan, ...

and Milán has always been one of my favourite cubers ever since I was a noob!!! but I can't remember the name of his youtube account right now...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive subed almost all the cubers on youtube

my other favourites are

dudemanpp (helped me with fridrich)
demodown45 (doesnt make vids any more)
Thrawst
MeMyselfAndPi
Robh
monkeydude1313
ecuber11
nikalosio (cant rememer the exact spelling)
Desie37
frk17
nakaji1084
Einstakonan
speedcuber
badimian (cant rememer the exact spelling)

loads more just cant think


----------



## Crystl (Jun 2, 2009)

1. Thrawst (admire him a lot)
2. YuNakajima
3. SSCR (Shelly)
4. EricLimeback (Thanks for the Old Pochmann/M2 method)
5. ABQMagni5


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 2, 2009)

you all forgot one really adorable cuber 
guess who i meant 

Spoiler below 

me


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 2, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> you all forgot one really adorable cuber
> guess who i meant
> 
> Spoiler below
> ...



Christamanas on youtube was my guess


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 2, 2009)

themindfreakno1
simongh3
sinh4
cerb1987
whauk


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 2, 2009)

Nakaji1084.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 2, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> you all forgot one really adorable cuber
> guess who i meant
> 
> Spoiler below
> ...



I kinda thought that I should mention you (Austria ftw), but I prefer solving vids over puzzle building stuff


----------



## DH241094 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sinh4 (austria )
kickflip1993 (also austria )
frk17


----------



## Gparker (Jun 2, 2009)

No one has mentioned me yet  JK, i suck at making videos 

Dakota Harris is my abosouloute favorite 

Then its Levi, too bad he quit 

Then Sarah


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 2, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> themindfreakno1
> *simongh3*
> sinh4
> cerb1987
> whauk



THANK YOU 

I have so many that I really can't be bothered to write them all.. but one of them is definitely Kickflip1993


----------



## Gparker (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I cant believe i forgot my real second favorite! 

SimonGH3

and in 4th comes Yalower 


EDIT: LOL and simon just posted 

Simon: How come your youtube link under your name goes to a channel that hasnt signed in for 10 monthes? Lol


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 3, 2009)

nakaji1084 and frk17 and badmephisto


----------



## Renteura (Jun 5, 2009)

BadMephisto, Desie, LanceTheBlueKnight, MeMyselfandPi, Nakaji, masterofthebass, and Monkeydude1313. I don't feel like remembering the others.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 19, 2009)

Thrawst, MeMyselfandPi, LancetheBlueKnight, RobH0629 (Not sure if anyone has posted him yet) are my favorite.

Then Nakaji, Erik, Andrew, Tony, Lucas, Dan, and flee135. 

Theres more I just can't remember them all.

Oh! And BadMephisto!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 20, 2009)

Memyselfandpi, frk17, nakaji1084, thrawst.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 21, 2009)

frk17
ssrc
n00bcubix
nakaji1084
jmbaum
masterofthebass
Einstakonan
MikeHughey1


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm kind of hurt that I'm not on anybody's list *Sniff sniff*.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> No one has mentioned me yet  JK, i suck at making videos
> 
> Dakota Harris is my abosouloute favorite
> 
> ...



No I haven't. Well I did, but who can deny the mystical attracting powers of _the cube_


----------



## Faz (Jun 21, 2009)

Yay for 2 mentions (fanwuq and Stefan) !
Nakaji, einstakonan, Sa*insertnumbersSt, frk17, Stefan Huber, n00bcubix
Probs tons more.

EDIT: Fanwuq, I know what you mean. I just gained 7 subscribers in a day! 128 - 135


----------



## CuberDude (Jun 21, 2009)

Thrawst, MeMyselfAndPi, Monkeydude1313, LanceTheBlueKnight, Desie37.

(p.s. I'm not that annoying rubikscuberdude, I actually came up with that name before I even knew him)


----------



## pappas (Jun 22, 2009)

Fazrulz1 is the best! Nakaji also very good.


----------



## Faz (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol Pappas.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Simon: How come your youtube link under your name goes to a channel that hasnt signed in for 10 monthes? Lol



uhm.. yep.. I fixed that now, thanks! 

Can't believe I typed the wrong youtube account


----------



## panyan (Jun 22, 2009)

we need a poll!


----------



## Jh543 (Jun 22, 2009)

My favorites is,

Nakaji1084
Speedcuber
Frk17
Masterofthebass 
Syuhei222 

Maybe have forgot some one: )


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 22, 2009)

qqwerf
captiancrash44


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 23, 2009)

qqwref2
frk17

thats about it.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 23, 2009)

CuberDude said:


> Thrawst, MeMyselfAndPi, Monkeydude1313, LanceTheBlueKnight, Desie37.
> 
> (p.s. I'm not that annoying rubikscuberdude, I actually came up with that name before I even knew him)



Hmm, I wasn't familiar with rubikscuberdude before, but I couldn't resist checking out his channel and I really have to laugh. It takes him 44 seconds to solve the cube, but he's already made over 100 videos, makes tutorials, has a ridiculously large collection, etc.. I can solve the cube faster than he can, but I only have 2 cubes and would definately not make tons of cubing related videos until I'm much better, as I still consider myself to be a beginner. Talk about cocky and spoiled... he's like Monkeydude to the 50th power! Actually, I don't mind Monkeydude's videos. Some of them are pretty stupid and pointless but overall I don't think he's as bad as most people say he is. I've enjoyed a few of his videos.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 23, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> CuberDude said:
> 
> 
> > Thrawst, MeMyselfAndPi, Monkeydude1313, LanceTheBlueKnight, Desie37.
> ...



Why isn't he allowed to have a large collection??
Or to make videos?


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm only familiar with badmephisto and his videos are really good and have helped me a lot


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 23, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > CuberDude said:
> ...



I just watched some of his videos and I take it back.
Indeed a bit over the top.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...


I laughed.


----------



## Dakota (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea i like Dakota Harris too 
im surprised im actually in this category!
thanks


----------



## Gparker (Jul 5, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Dakota Harris is my abosoloute favorite





Dakota said:


> Yea i like Dakota Harris too
> im surprised im actually in this category!
> thanks



Dakota! You made an account!


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok, my favourites are:
MeMyselfAndPi
badmephisto
Thrawst
RobH0629


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

1. Memyselfandpi
2. Frk17
3. Fiveawesomecubers
4. Monkeydude1313
5. Badmephisto
6. Lancetheblueknight
7. RobH0629
8. Jammyman3014 (Breandan Vallance)
9. Nakaji1084
10. Masterofthebass
11. Thrawst
12. Pestvic
13. Ben1996123 (well thats what other people think...)


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

MeMyselfandPi
Monkeydude1313
thrawst
pestvic
cubetalk


----------



## mbrart (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine are as follows

1. Thrawst
2. LanceTheBlueKnight
3. Memyselfandpi
4. Nakaji1084
5. Frk17


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

OH, I forgot Lance.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 26, 2009)

1. Thrawst
2. FRK17
3. Breanden (forgot username)
4. Desicuber
5. Kingkoopa015


----------



## ianini (Aug 26, 2009)

thewestonian


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2009)

Frk17, Syuhei222, Nakaji1084, Einstakonan...


----------



## LNZ (Aug 27, 2009)

I have viewed over 1700 cube and puzzle Youtube videos.

My favourites are:

Pogobat (I used his 4x4 tutorial)
RobH0629 (I used his 5x5 tutorial)
Memyselfandpi
Monkeydude1313
Desie37
Thrawst
Lancetheblueknight
Nakaji1084
Frk17
Tony Fisher's channel
Frank Morris channel


----------



## Weston (Aug 27, 2009)

*wooo*

woohoo! i got a mention


----------



## elcarc (Aug 27, 2009)

pestvic, thrawst, lancetheblueknight, Nakaji1084, Frk17


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 27, 2009)

LanceTheBlueKnight, TheWestonian, Thrawst, PestVic, Desie37, VietCuber, Fiveawesomecubers, TheSecretRiddle, PrestonProductions1, Badmephisto, xjlarsxcorex7861, but not all in that order necessarily.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 27, 2009)

Badmephisto.
No one else.


----------



## dueone (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks to tutorial from badmephisto...

now, i like to watc video from
frk17, nakaji1084 and the other Cutex...


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 27, 2009)

Nakajima - for solving the cube really quickly.

Erik and Harris Chan - for their PLL attacks. It's just too fun to watch.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Nakajima - for solving the cube really quickly.
> 
> *Erik and Harris Chan* - for their PLL attacks. It's just too fun to watch.



Yeah Breandan is a bit slow for me too. Only sub 30.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 28, 2009)

How old are you falzrulz?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2009)

Jh543 said:


> My favorites is,
> 
> Nakaji1084
> Speedcuber
> ...



Johan, you haven't posted a video in forever!

I like 
Einstakonan
elimescube
jammyman3014 (breandan)
jh543 (even though he hasn't posted in ages)
masterNZ
philkt731 (who also hasn't posted in forever)
spef5 (ville)
Tchesyo2 (piotr)


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 28, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> How old are you falzrulz?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=1348

He was talking about Breandan getting sub 30 PLL Time Attacks, if you were confused.

My Favorites:
1. Badmephisto
2. Nakaji, Harris, Erik, Breandan, Syu, and a bunch of other fast guys 
3. Thrawst, MemyselfandPi, Monkeydude1313, LancetheBlueKnight


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 30, 2009)

My favorites are:

Dessie37
Thrawst
MonkeyDude1313
MyMyselfAndPi
LanceTheBlueKnight
VietCuber
PeaceCuber
HBMAN1995
CubeTalk(Don't yell at me)


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 30, 2009)

qqwref, badmephisto, faz, erikj (captiancrash44), dan cohen, tony fisher sometimes but drewseph much much more, and lot's of others I can't recall.....oh esquimalt is a beast too.


----------



## blizzardmb (Sep 5, 2009)

mine are badmephisto, monkeydude1313, toxIcwaste, and lancetheblueknight


----------



## Muesli (Sep 5, 2009)

Dan brown,

<.<
>.>


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 5, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Dan brown



Haha 

frk17 is my favourite Cuber


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 5, 2009)

Sa967st
daniel0731ex
Einstakonan
retooled-monkeydude1313


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sa967st


thanks


----------



## kooixh (Sep 7, 2009)

frk17
memyselfandpi
monkeydude1313
nakaji1084
thrawst
pestvic


----------



## coacice (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine are
Badmephisto
Desie37
Vietcuber
Pestvic
Lancetheblueknight
thrawst
memyselfandpi
RobH0629


----------



## Meisen (Sep 7, 2009)

I find it strange that noone mentioned "thewestonian" until the 8'th page!

I stumbeled across him yesterday, and he definitively has some input that can help me at my current average


----------



## RampageCuber (Sep 7, 2009)

badmephisto,
thrawst,
captaincrash44,
frk17,
fazrulz1,
einstakonan,
LucasGarron,


rubikscuberdude p)


----------



## CemeterySorcerer (Sep 25, 2009)

Why don´t more people have theWestonian on their top list?
He is awesome and taught me alot!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

edismename is good, though he doesnt have many cubing vids



Spoiler



yes i just mentioned myself


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2009)

Thrawst
theWestonian
Leviskatyboard
frk17
kippy33
RobH0629
badmephisto
pestvic
monkeydude1313
masterofthebass
nakaji1084
Einstakonan
Rubixgod
EricLimeback
Desie37
Grintoth (only because i learned bld from him)
fazrulz1
LanceTheBlueKnight


----------



## (R) (Sep 25, 2009)

Robho629- for help with big cubes
Thrawst-for 2x2 soling info
Memyselfandpi- for his sense of humor and his sheer ingenuity
Monkeydude1313-I Enjoy his voice and his cube collection videos
Frk17-Awesome, need I say more?
and of course Fiveawsomecubers
Those are my main channels


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 26, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Dan brown,
> 
> <.<
> >.>



Darn. I was gonna say inb4pogobat.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 26, 2009)

Too many to name all at once. I'll just post some.
Nakaji1084
Einstakonan
ssrc
fallofshadows
CaptainCrash44
EricLimeback
etc.


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

nakaji1084
fazrulz1


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

not in order

thrawst 
badmephisto
pestvic
monkeydude1313
nakji1084
cubetalk
westonian
frk17


those are the only ones i can pull off of the top of my head


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 26, 2009)

Desie 37.

Fazrulz1

esquimalt1 

Badmephisto


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Every Chanel!!


----------



## gylve (Sep 29, 2009)

Not in order
Desie37
Fazrulz1
Monkeydude1313
Nakaji1084
Frk17
theWestonian
RobH0629
Badmephisto
Sa967st
Fiveawesomecubers


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Mah favourites are: Thrawst,Desie37 (I got her fb ), PestVic, and Badmephisto; no particular order


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2010)

wowbump but k


----------



## Logan (Jul 24, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Mah favourites are: Thrawst,Desie37 *(I got her fb *), PestVic, and Badmephisto; no particular order



Stalker much?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 24, 2010)

Beatleshero, we are going to get married


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 24, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 and togaman10 are BEAST


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 24, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> ThePuzzler96 and togaman10 are BEAST



lol


----------



## Samania (Jul 24, 2010)

Desie37 
Sa967st
Thrawst 
JustinBieberVEVO


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 24, 2010)

No D:< Us flips just stay connected ^_^ (Filipinos)


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Samania said:


> Desie37
> Sa967st
> Thrawst
> JustinBieberVEVO


LOL JB


----------



## Samania (Jul 24, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> No D:< Us flips just stay connected ^_^ (Filipinos)



DESIE IS FILIPINO :OOO

You did sound stalkerish though xD

And I srsly didnt know that.

edit: JB is so hot.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 24, 2010)

Samania said:


> Desie37
> Sa967st
> Thrawst
> *JustinBieberVEVO*



HOW DARE YOU MENTION THAT TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE NAME ON THIS RESPECTED FORUM. LOL. About 50% of the kids that listen to JB are too young to find their taste in music.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2010)

waffle's filipino and like waffles and japanese people :3


----------



## Logan (Jul 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffle's filipino and like waffles and japanese people :3



off topic: He is also close to being up to 2000 posts.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm working on that right now


----------



## Samania (Jul 24, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Desie37
> ...



I'm that 3% that dream about entering his body, and then start moonwalking, even though its copyrighted. AND THEN I FLY.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 24, 2010)

> I'm that 3% that dream about entering his body, and then start moonwalking, even though its copyrighted. AND THEN I FLY.


You make me sick...


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 24, 2010)

People tell me I look like Justin Bieber.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 24, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> People tell me I look like Justin Bieber.



That's mean of them.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 24, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > People tell me I look like Justin Bieber.
> ...


LOL XD!!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 24, 2010)

Rubiks4sale rubiktehedren and guitarhero0013


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffle's filipino and like waffles and japanese people :3


z0mg. We haz so much in common... except you use Roux, which changes everything. 


splinteh said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Desie37
> ...


Yup, and 100% of the people that troll him are too young and/or clueless to realize that some kid is just doing what he wants to do. It doesn't matter whether you like what he does or not, you just lack the respect to leave some kid alone. Your opinion is not everyone else's.


----------



## nck (Jul 24, 2010)

Samania said:


> Desie37
> Sa967st
> Thrawst
> *JustinBieberVEVO*


go bieber


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 24, 2010)

MY favorite cuber!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcAQKIH3oGU]

Looking forward to her progress


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 24, 2010)

what? desie is a Filipina? no she's not!
uhmm.. 
is she?


----------



## Meep (Jul 24, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> what? desie is a Filipina? no she's not!
> uhmm..
> is she?



She's half


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 24, 2010)

Meep said:


> The Bloody Talon said:
> 
> 
> > what? desie is a Filipina? no she's not!
> ...


oh ok..
thanks for the info


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

04mucklowd ftw


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jul 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd ftw



Nah, he's a dick.


----------



## Edward (Jul 24, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Desie37
> ...



I think you should grow up. So what you don't like his music, too effin bad, you're not going to critisize kids (WHICH ARE HIS TARGET AUDIENCE BTW) for liking his music. I hate people like you who destroy anyone who might have a different opinion about something to yours. friggin birds man.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 25, 2010)

JackTheCuber? Nahh I like who ever makes a video I find enjoyable. So Thrawst, theWestonian, RoweHess, speedcuber023, and so on.


----------



## taiga (Jul 25, 2010)

Badmephisto.
I like most of cubers videos, but I learned a lot from Badmephisto's videos and website.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

Desie's vids are so epic lol - with the Rubik's Magic cube secret move video? "These two wanna stick together because they love each other" LAWL. Yeah she's half, unlike mah awesome self; FULL FLIP BABEYYYYY xD And fiiiine. I'll admit it. I stalk people online; so what?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Desie37, Peacecuber, Monkeydude1313, Thrawst, LanceTheBlueKnight, CubeDepot (FTW), CamCuber, Pestvic, redkb, kidrauhl (hehe) , Vietcuber, Sa967st,.... The list goes on and on and on...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 26, 2010)

taiga said:


> Badmephisto.
> I like most of cubers videos, but I learned a lot from Badmephisto's videos and website.


 +1


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jul 26, 2010)

LTBK and wiiwillrockyou1... thats me.. i know its a fail


----------



## penguin009 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nakaji1084 
Monkeydude1313
TheWestonian
Rowehess
Masterofthebass
Lancetheblueknight
Thrawst
Badmephist


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 2, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> LTBK and wiiwillrockyou1... thats me.. i know its a fail



Well, if you don't love yourself, I don't see how you could love anything else.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 2, 2010)

MeMyselfAndPi
Rowehess
PestVic
Monkeydude1313
LanceTheBlueKnight
Thrawst
Masterofthebass
sa967st
esquimalt1
kickflip1993
frk17
fazrulz1
syuhei222
wiiwillrockyou1 (because I met him and he is REALLY cool
vatacom
Blake4512
Nakaji1084
TheWestonian
Badmephisto
Camcuber
vietcuber
redkb
cubedepot
CubesOfTheWorld

I probably missed a few, but I think I had enough.


----------



## camcuber (Aug 2, 2010)

I still like Justin Bieber. We are soul brothers.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 2, 2010)

i am my favorite youtube cuber because i cube, yet i have no videos anymore. that makes me awesome


----------



## Truncator (Aug 2, 2010)

cubes4lyfe


----------



## letuananh1993 (Nov 18, 2010)

badmephisto!!!!


----------



## lilmack (Nov 18, 2010)

Badmephisto
Cubes4lyfe
fazrulz1


There was another cuber I found really helpful but I can't remember his name.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 18, 2010)

RoweHess
badmephisto (I wish he would post more vids)
fazrulz1
Nakaji1084
monkeydude1313
masterofthebass


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 20, 2010)

axcvbh is my favourite cuber ...even though he only have three videos. you should subscribe him


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 20, 2010)

erik,feliks,badmephisto ,and thrwast


----------



## demma (Nov 20, 2010)

Badmephisto!


----------



## MEn (Nov 20, 2010)

badmephisto
rowehess
fazrulz
memyselfandpi
thrawst


----------



## nccube (Nov 20, 2010)

nakaji1084
syuhei222
monkeydude1313
FFCZJ1903
rowehess
frk17
hexahedreon
thrawst


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 20, 2010)

MMAP


----------



## 4. (Nov 20, 2010)

3x3: badmephisto, monkeydude1313 and theWestonian.

Big cubes: MeMyselfAndPi


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2010)

Camron Brown(Camcuber). He is awsome.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 21, 2010)

Badmephisto, theWestonian, frk17, and lancetheblueknight


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fazrulz1
Rowehess 
Camcuber
Thrawst
Monkeydude1313
Westonian


----------



## BlindingAngel (Nov 22, 2010)

Nakaji1084
MeMyselfAndPi
badmephisto
Thrawst


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 22, 2010)

If I had to pick only one I'd defianately say Badmephisto


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 22, 2010)

Fazrulz1
Rowehess
Camcuber
Thrawst
Monkeydude1313
Westonian


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2010)

oprah62, nakaji1085, ZaneChannel, ben1996123, bluecloe45 and BrizarB2ST


----------



## Owen (Nov 22, 2010)

Me.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jun 9, 2011)

memyslefandpi
thrawst
lancetheblueknight
moneydude1313
pestvic
5awesomecubers- not posting
rowehess
Drewseph0011
KaiXevandStanley
bademephisto
blizzardkb
bondservantlz
bowincklenrj
camcuber
cheenman11
chrisbird1313
cooldayr
cubedepot
cube4you
customcubes

fazdad1 ‏
fazrulz1 ‏ ‏ ‏
HelpCube ‏ ‏
Kloopstomp ‏ ‏
masterofthebass ‏
MaxTheBeast314159 ‏
MeffertsPuzzles ‏ ‏
nakaji1084 ‏
OskarPuzzle ‏ ‏ ‏
redkb ‏
RobH0629 ‏
rubgut93 ‏
Rubiks4sale ‏
Rubiksguy ‏
rubixluver123 ‏ ‏
sk8ratg ‏ ‏
thebackflipmaster ‏ ‏

and the best one of all...

POGOBAT!! (Dan Brown)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

Yu Nakujima, MeMyselfAndPi, Badmephisto, more that I am forgetting


----------



## Riley (Jun 9, 2011)

Thrawst.


----------



## JyH (Jun 9, 2011)

rubikscuberdude


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 9, 2011)

Rowehess, Thrawst, masterofthebass, fazrulz, Jammyman3014, wariza3900, and Speedcuber023.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 9, 2011)

still waffo.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 9, 2011)

Waffo. I love the crap he puts up.


----------



## Keban (Jun 9, 2011)

RedKB, Thrawst, xxoxia, LTBK (before he left  ), Sebuver, FirefoxFreeze, and waffo


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 9, 2011)

pancakes.
muffins.
bacon.
ham.
waffos.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 9, 2011)

thetx789 (me)

others: fazrulz1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Keban said:


> RedKB, Thrawst, xxoxia, LTBK (before he left  ), Sebuver, *FirefoxFreeze*, and waffo


 
Knowing I'm someone's favorite of something just made my day...er, night. ^_^


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 9, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Knowing I'm someone's favorite of something just made my day...er, night. ^_^


 
Lol i would have to say Firefox freeze aswell XD


----------



## Lochran (Jun 9, 2011)

Memyselfandpi, ADKLco, Camcuber, millieeverett511, Lubix CUbes, icubetime and best of all badmadphisto( i know i spelt it wrong)


----------



## Godmil (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm, without looking anything up, if I saw a new video by any of the following I'd watch it straight away... Breandan, Rowan, Thom, Donovan, Faz, and of course Badmephisto.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont really have a favourite Youtuber... but if i had to choose it would be badmephisto, faz, nakaji or mmap
i only care for content... if the video title is interesting i watch, if not... i generally wont watch it


----------



## Thompson (Jun 9, 2011)

Nakaji, Yalower, Sarah Strong, Thrawst, Badmephisto, pipeline (before he quit), Rubixgod


----------



## izovire (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't really have a favorite YT cuber... I just like watching well made tutorials and WR solves.


----------



## Mal (Jun 11, 2011)

Fazrulz1
mokaplusnothing
Camcuber
ZaneChannel
theWestonian
AccidentalFreak
RCTACameron
rowehess
whauk
syuhei222
MeMyselfAndPi
Thrawst
simonGH3
Cubastian1
Nakaji1084
monkeydude1313
TheAir084
frk17
badmephisto


----------



## demma (Jun 15, 2011)

Badmephisto.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 15, 2011)

royzabeast said:


> I'm kind of hurt that I'm not on anybody's list *Sniff sniff*.



Better to laugh. There are thousands of web page to find the link from Dan Brown on youtube.

I'm on the other side






GG


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm surprised to see that some people don't have fazrulz1 on their list....


----------



## Mikel (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine would definitely have to be this kid.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mikel said:


> Mine would definitely have to be this kid.


 
My favorite part is when he says "Shut up you phone!"


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 17, 2011)

Mikel said:


> Mine would definitely have to be this kid.



effects of shrooms on kids?


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 17, 2011)

BlackStahli said:


> I'm surprised to see that some people don't have fazrulz1 on their list....


 
He's one of my favorite cubers, just not my favorite YouTube cuber.

I like (in no particular order):
frk17
thrawst
camcuber
thewestonian (if only he would make more videos...)
badmephisto
desie37
masterofthebass
waffo

...and a lot more...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Lol i would have to say Firefox freeze aswell XD


 
Wtf is the world coming to?!


----------



## yockee (Jun 19, 2011)

Keban said:


> RedKB, Thrawst, *xxoxia*, LTBK (before he left  ), Sebuver, FirefoxFreeze, and waffo


 
YAY!!!! After like 17 pages of searching, I finally got ONE!!!!!


----------



## Forte (Jun 19, 2011)

EUPOGIA IS MY FAV


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 19, 2011)

Waffo, thom, thrawst, redkb, and probably alot more...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 19, 2011)

In no particular order:

camcuber, fazrulz1, fazdad, theWestonian, monkeydude1313, frk17, EricLimeback, Pestvic, Thrawst, badmephisto, axcvbh, Desie37, fiveawesomecubers, hobogutter666 (Me)


----------



## aronpm (Jun 19, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> camcuber, fazrulz1, *fazdad*, theWestonian, monkeydude1313, frk17, EricLimeback, Pestvic, Thrawst, badmephisto, axcvbh, Desie37, fiveawesomecubers, hobogutter666 (Me)


 
Not a cuber


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Not a cuber


 
Why point only me out? A few other people put him too..


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 19, 2011)

Because we're too lazy to read the whole thread.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2011)

1 week ago I said waffo. 

yep still waffo.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2011)

waffo eating noodles


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 19, 2011)

This is in particular order:
desie37
thewestonian
rowehess
nakaji1084
EricLimeback
monkeydude1313
camcuber


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 20, 2011)

helpcube and thrawst


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm liking Weston.


----------



## Stormcuber25 (Jun 24, 2014)

Crazybadcuber and JRcuber are my favorites


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 24, 2014)

cyoubx and JrCuber


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 24, 2014)

1. asmallkitten
2.
3.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 24, 2014)

I would probably vote myself but.....
They are in no order! JRCuber, Yoshinator, Fazrulz1, Xtowncuber. I cant remember more but i really like them 
Please also see some of my vids.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 24, 2014)

I saw that CrazyBadCuber actually uploaded an average on 3x3 the other day. With comments enabled. Very happy to see this. I learned most of beginner CFOP from his channel. So it made me sad when he was just doing sponsored reviews and wooden puzzles. But I don't presume to say what he should make his videos about, I am just saying that I hope he comes back to speed solving.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 24, 2014)

faz!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Feliks Zemdegs, Crazybadcuber, Jrcuber, Cyoubx, CubeOrCubes...


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 24, 2014)

Convinsa's vids are fun to watch. CBC is good, though he's on those wooden puzzles lately. Cyoubx is a great one...


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 24, 2014)

Cyoubx, CubeOrCubes and Antoine Cantin. (CBC is okay)

Anyone who disagrees doesn't count.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 24, 2014)

Not CBC or MMAP. Everyone else is fine.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Not CBC or MMAP. Everyone else is fine.



Woot, My YouTube channel got a vote! (it falls under "everyone else").


----------



## Speedcuber1012 (Jul 20, 2014)

crazybadcuber


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 20, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Woot, My YouTube channel got a vote! (it falls under "everyone else").


Your channel is good enough. Even I got a vote


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 20, 2014)

my channel is the best


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 20, 2014)

Feliks has a great channel, Cubing World is awesome, and there are plenty of other good channels. CBC is pretty good. MMAP is absolute torture. I do not understand how anybody likes him. Perhaps it's only my hyper awareness due to having social anxiety disorder and fighting against being the things that MMAP is that makes me oversensitive, but I literally can't watch his videos. He has such an odd and uncomfortable demeanor, and appears to be completely unaware of it. I find it embarrassing. I find his personality so repellent that I am embarrassed by it even though it's only in a youtube video.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 20, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Feliks has a great channel, Cubing World is awesome, and there are plenty of other good channels. CBC is pretty good. MMAP is absolute torture. I do not understand how anybody likes him. Perhaps it's only my hyper awareness due to having social anxiety disorder and fighting against being the things that MMAP is that makes me oversensitive, but I literally can't watch his videos. He has such an odd and uncomfortable demeanor, and appears to be completely unaware of it. I find it embarrassing. I find his personality so repellent that I am embarrassed by it even though it's only in a youtube video.



What do you think of my channel honestly? Would love hearing my downsides  or upsides if any


----------



## Fawn (Jul 20, 2014)

Feliks is starting to get pretty good. I've got hopes for him. I like cbc for shapemods and cuboids. I like Cyoubx for reviews. My favorite in general is probably either Cubing World or TheMaoiSha, though.

I haven't really come across any channels that dislike. I don't really care for MMAP or Algorithmist, but I certainly don't hate them.

Edit: also I'm back from a long as hell camping trip.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 20, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> What do you think of my channel honestly? Would love hearing my downsides  or upsides if any



Your channel has some good stuff. But when I'm going to watch cubing videos, I'd rather watch someone fast like Feliks than a channel like yours, that's focused on non-WCA puzzles and reviews. I might as well be honest; your accent also makes it a little harder for me to enjoy the videos just because I'm not always great at understanding it. That's my fault, not yours.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Your channel has some good stuff. But when I'm going to watch cubing videos, I'd rather watch someone fast like Feliks than a channel like yours, that's focused on non-WCA puzzles and reviews. I might as well be honest; your accent also makes it a little harder for me to enjoy the videos just because I'm not always great at understanding it. That's my fault, not yours.


Yay! Thanks for that honest feedback. Yeah, my accent sounds funny. People have said that before also  Someday I am gonna be as fast at Feliks so wait till then!


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 21, 2014)

What do people think of my channel?  Feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 21, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> What do people think of my channel?  Feedback would be appreciated!



i just skipped through your 17 easy olls video and you say a lot of moves incorrectly


----------



## Imago (Jul 21, 2014)

convinsa <3


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 21, 2014)

I learned a lot of my 2-look oll and f2l stuff from Paradox Cubing. So he has my vote.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> i just skipped through your 17 easy olls video and you say a lot of moves incorrectly



omg what do you like about my channel


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't really like MMAP, but why do a lot of people hate him?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I don't really like MMAP, but why do a lot of people hate him?



He asked his subscribers to flag Oskar Van Deventer's puzzle.
And he overreacted.
I guess.
And he supports V cubes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> omg what do you like about my channel



omg your a beaut


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> omg what do you like about my channel



UR MEMRY IZ GUD!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> omg what do you like about my channel



omg you're so gud at da 3x3 but suck at bld so much. lel

But seriously my favorite YouTube cubing channel is probably cubingworld.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 21, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> omg you're so gud at da 3x3 but suck at bld so much. lel
> 
> But seriously my favorite YouTube cubing channel is probably cubingworld.



I'm disappointed in your channel, because you are neither a Sir nor a Waffle...


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 21, 2014)

I really like cyoubx! He makes great reviews!

Could you give me some feedback on my videos (www.youtube.com/LACuber)? Thanks!


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 21, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I really like cyoubx! He makes great reviews!
> 
> Could you give me some feedback on my videos (www.youtube.com/LACuber)? Thanks!


Try not to focus on reviews and unboxings as much, that's what everyone is doing these days and you really only need to watch one or two reviews of a moyu Aolong to get the picture. It's too much of a cliche. I guess just look at some of people's favorite cubers in this thread, and people like cyoubx, badmephisto, cubing world, they all make great instructional videos. Maybe just once a week if you upload something instructional, like "Cubing Tips Tuesday" or something, that will work. Reviews are great, and I watch them, but if that's all someone's channel is... Then I get bored fast. That's why I unsubscribed to JRcuber after about 2 weeks.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 22, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I really like cyoubx! He makes great reviews!
> 
> Could you give me some feedback on my videos (www.youtube.com/LACuber)? Thanks!



I like that your stuff is scripted, but you use really strong adjectives like "superb" and "phenomenal" quite a lot. Most people probably don't notice, but it's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## TheNumberZero (Jul 22, 2014)

I like CrazyBadCuber and RedKB, but my overall favourite is cyoubx


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 22, 2014)

cubing world by far


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 22, 2014)

cyoubx


----------



## tux1230 (Jul 29, 2014)

Crazybadcuber
Jrcuber
Fazrulz1(feliks zemdegs)
Tehcubedude
Paradoxcubing


----------



## daisuke (Jul 29, 2014)

I also like Themaoisha. But he's spanish (like I am)


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 29, 2014)

jrcuber is da sheet

cyoubx too


----------



## ZacCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

CarzyBadCuber, RedKB and LACuber! MMAP too


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 30, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I really like cyoubx! He makes great reviews!
> 
> Could you give me some feedback on my videos (www.youtube.com/LACuber)? Thanks!



I really like your videos - they all look really clean and professional. The only thing that sometimes annoy me is how your voice sounds overly dramatic. Not to say that you should change the way you talk, because that's probably just me.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I don't really like MMAP, but why do a lot of people hate him?


He sounds like a 9 year old even though he's 16ish
He sucks at speedsolving. He's been cubing way longer than me but is slower than me.
He likes V cubes.
I am a fan of WCA puzzles, he has too many non WCA.
He uses weird notation for tutorials
He makes stupid videos like cube explosions and stuff.
He makes lots of random videos, unlike cyoubx who only focuses on tutorials,unboxings and reviews. 
I like cyoubx because he's taught me most of the things I use today like F2L tricks and Look ahead.
I'll probably use his How to get sub 1 on 4x4 too.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> He sounds like a 9 year old even though he's 16ish
> He sucks at speedsolving. He's been cubing way longer than me but is slower than me.
> He likes V cubes.
> I am a fan of WCA puzzles, he has too many non WCA.
> ...



Alright, I don't like MM&P too much, but your post is full of shite.



PJKCuber said:


> He sounds like a 9 year old even though he's 16ish



He's 23.



PJKCuber said:


> He likes V cubes.



Lots of people like V-cubes and aren't hated by the community. It's the way he insists on using their puzzles regardless of better knockoff options on the market.



PJKCuber said:


> I am a fan of WCA puzzles, he has too many non WCA.



If you hate someone because they solve different puzzles than you do, please use superglue as Chapstick and sulfuric acid for bathwater.



PJKCuber said:


> He uses weird notation for tutorials



Link to this? I was sure his tutorials used normal notation(apart from the R' vs. Ri thing.)



PJKCuber said:


> He makes stupid videos like cube explosions and stuff.
> .



Lots of cubers do cube explosions on crappy cubes they own. See: crazybadcuber



PJKCuber said:


> He makes lots of random videos, unlike cyoubx who only focuses on tutorials,unboxings and reviews.



4 out of his 5 most recent videos are tutorials, reviews, or walkthrough solves.



PJKCuber said:


> I like cyoubx because he's taught me most of the things I use today like F2L tricks and Look ahead.
> I'll probably use his How to get sub 1 on 4x4 too.



I fail to see how that's relevant to the question.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> He sucks at speedsolving. He's been cubing way longer than me but is slower than me.



*sigh*



PJKCuber said:


> He's been cubing way longer than me but is slower than me.



*sigh*


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> He sounds like a 9 year old even though he's 16ish
> He sucks at speedsolving. He's been cubing way longer than me but is slower than me.
> He likes V cubes.
> I am a fan of WCA puzzles, he has too many non WCA.
> ...



Please ignore the first seven lines of his post, that's just hate.

The real reason people hate him is because he makes immature jokes. One recent (or not so recent) instance is when he asked everyone to flag oskar's eight inch bolt.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> when he asked everyone to flag oskar's eight inch bolt.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


>



How did I not see this when that happened? That was pretty funny. It was mean, yes, but very funny.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 19, 2014)

SirWaffles channel is the best, Such vines and GJ spray


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 19, 2014)

CHJ said:


> SirWaffles channel is the best, Such vines and GJ spray



<3


----------



## ANDRBE (Aug 20, 2014)

CBC, RedKB and LACuber.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

*Favorite Youtube Cuber*

I just had this idea for a thread where you post what your favorite youtube cuber is. I will start by saying that mine is CrazyBadCuber.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 20, 2014)

Jrcuber or crazy bad cuber, I like thier video styles.


----------



## cashis (Oct 21, 2014)

honest question, why do people like crazy bad cuber?


----------



## donal56 (Oct 21, 2014)

Crazy Bad Cuber 
Red Kb 
CyoTheKing 
Bad Mephisto
Oskar puzzles 
Mefferts 
Tony Fisher
The Cubingers
TheMaoisha (spanish)
One Min cube (spanish)

...


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 21, 2014)

cashis said:


> honest question, why do people like crazy bad cuber?





1w3playZ said:


> I like thier video styles.



His good lighting and camera and non-annoying voice help, too. Although I'm not a fanboy, I respect his videos.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 22, 2014)

> honest question, why do people like crazy bad cuber?



Because he has all the custom hand mods.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> His good lighting and camera and non-annoying voice help, too. Although I'm not a fanboy, I respect his videos.



Fanboy-ism doesn't really exist much in the cubing world, other than MMAP'ers.

anyway that would be:
Crazybadcuber, convinsa, cubeorcubes, redkb, and LACuber(his intros are real nice... anyone got an idea how to do that?)


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 26, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> LACuber(his intros are real nice... anyone got an idea how to do that?)



I would say he either just uses After Effects or some 3D animation program like Cinema 4D or Blender.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 26, 2014)

I did the motion tracked 3D text and animated intro for this video in Blender. It is free, open source, and I would recommend it 100%.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Crazybadcuber or RedKB


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 1, 2014)

I absolutey looove Cubeologists videos!!!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 2, 2014)

Paradox Cubing
Cubeologist
Bad Mephisto
CytotheKing
Cyoubx
COnvinsa
Collinbxyz
Feliks Zemdegs
Mats Valk
asmallkitten
LAcuber
JSBcuber
Just Keep Cubing
JrCuber
CrazyBadCuber
tehcubedude
Kevin Hays
Sa967st
AL60Ri7HMi57


----------



## CuberOtaku (Nov 4, 2014)

Paradox cubing and badmephisto are my favorites !


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 4, 2014)

REDKB is doing well on this poll...


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 4, 2014)

For sheer lad factor, Mats Valk


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 4, 2014)

A former student of mine is YouCuber2. I liked his videos, and gave him a cube to review.... but it looks like he's not making anymore.


----------



## Pryge (Nov 11, 2014)

Cameron Stollery is lyfe.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 11, 2014)

Still probably Thrawst, even though he doesn't post very often anymore he still maintains his good quality..


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2014)

I do like martywolfman. Not your typical cuber at all. He reviews some quite obscure puzzles.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone like my channel?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 3, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Anyone like my channel?



Yeah, it's pretty decent.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah, it's pretty decent.



Cool thanks.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 3, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Anyone like my channel?


Yeah, I like it too! Plus it's awesome that you have over 700 videos! I don't think there is any other cubing channel that has that many.


----------



## Rushcubed (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm constantly amazed by the huge number of cubing YouTubers there are. Some wading through poor quality channels is a given, but there is a ton of great and helpful information out there. My hat is off to anyone who takes the time to share their passion and knowledge on YouTube.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 3, 2014)

JRCuber, Alex Lau, Robert Yau, Cubing World, Badmephisto, Thrawst, Cyoubx
No order of preference

Edit: Forgot cyotheking and michael1234252 ;D


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 3, 2014)

I do miss MeMyselfAndPi. I know he caused some issues in the cubing world but he is part of the reason I am cubing now. I started cubing in early summer and his coverage of Worlds opened my eyes to what is out there. I wish he would finish Day 3. 

An old violin student of mine is YouCuber2. His videos are good, but also hasn't made anything in awhile.... I gave him my Rubik's Speedcube in hopes he would do a video on it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 3, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> JRCuber, Alex Lau, Robert Yau, Cubing World, Badmephisto, Thrawst, Cyoubx
> No order of preference
> 
> Edit: Forgot cyotheking and michael1234252 ;D



Exact same as you, plus insanecuber, lacuber, lucascube, asmallkitten, woody, and guroux. And maps600. Almost forgot! Youcuber2, paradoxcubing, cubeorcubes, convinsa, tehcubedude, and justkeepcubing.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 3, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Exact same as you, plus insanecuber, lacuber, lucascube, asmallkitten, woody, and guroux. And maps600. Almost forgot! Youcuber2, paradoxcubing, cubeorcubes, convinsa, tehcubedude, and justkeepcubing.



Yay for the shoutout 
Mine would probably be 5BLD (Alex Lau) and Luigistl (Big green) because Roux, then other cool people like fingertapper88 (Phillip Espinoza), Thisisweb (WEB4), Rowe hessler, ranzhathelonevlogger (Ranzha), and Yu Nakajima. There are probably more that I haven't thought of though.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Mar 15, 2015)

Me!
Seriously:
Jayden McNeill, Feliks Zemdegs, JRCuber, cyoubx

[EDIT:Why was cyoubx on the list? anyway nowadays: me, faz, JRCuber, cyotheking, Cubeologist, Rami {insanecuber} and many more


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 15, 2015)

JRCuber and ParadoxCubing.


----------



## ananonymouscuber (Aug 24, 2017)

1.Speedcubereview
2.DGCubes
3.Derpy Cuber
4.Dlsone Podcast
5.cyotheking
6.J Perm
7.legoboyz3!
listed in random order


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 24, 2017)

ananonymouscuber said:


> 1.Speedcubereview
> 2.DGCubes
> 3.Derpy Cuber
> 4.Dlsone Podcast
> ...



<3

My favorites (besides close friends and myself, lol) are probably:
Cubeorithms
Brad Speed (even though he doesn't upload much any more)
Cubing Historian
Cube Roll
And probably a bunch of others I'm not remembering now.


----------



## Hero (Aug 25, 2017)

Most Youcubers. (JRCuber, J Perm, Spotty, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Jayden McNeill, cyotheking etc.)
Favorites are probable Derpy, JR, Mats(dunno why) and DG


----------



## Leery (Aug 25, 2017)

J perm, DG, Derpy, Feliks, and Chris


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 25, 2017)

I like Nathan Wilson the most rn, but lets think of some more
badmephisto
ben1996123
Brad Speed
corenpuzzle
CriticalCubing
Cubecast Podcast was good back in the day.
Cubing World
fiveawesomecubers
Florida Cubers Podcast
Humphrey Wittingtonsworth IV
LC Cuber
Mike Hughey
Ravioli CubeDude (The nose cuber guy.)
Woaj channel.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 25, 2017)

There are a lot of good ones, but high on the list would definitely be @DGCubes, cyotheking, I just like their styles (even though they're completely different imo)

I also like Chris Tr- *ahem* Humphrey Wittingtonsworth IV's videos, Derpy Cuber, and Lazer0monkey, and like a lot of other channels.

For some reason I'm only subscribed to like half of those people because my subscriptions are kinda random, like there are some channels I'm subscribed to that I don't watch that much and a lot of channels that I really like (3Blue1Brown for example) that I'm not subscribed to. It just depends on if I'm in the subscribing mood.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 14, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> There are a lot of good ones, but high on the list would definitely be @DGCubes, cyotheking, I just like their styles (even though they're completely different imo)
> 
> I also like Chris Tr- *ahem* Humphrey Wittingtonsworth IV's videos, Derpy Cuber, and Lazer0monkey, and like a lot of other channels.
> 
> For some reason I'm only subscribed to like half of those people because my subscriptions are kinda random, like there are some channels I'm subscribed to that I don't watch that much and a lot of channels that I really like (3Blue1Brown for example) that I'm not subscribed to. It just depends on if I'm in the subscribing mood.



That’s just like my favorites!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 15, 2017)

Dgcubes,Derpy cuber,rubikscubed ,lazer0monkey,Kian Mansour,guroux,kangaroux


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 12, 2018)

Graham Siggins 
and 
Shivam Bansal,

They have entertaining MBLD videos on their channel!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2018)

My favourites at the moment are :

*badmephisto
Graham Siggins
Jack Cai
Shivam Bansal
TheMiaoSha*


----------



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyotheking is my favorite, just wished he uploaded more often :/


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 15, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Cyotheking is my favorite, just wished he uploaded more often :/


I like cyotheking too, but I think he is either editing. Or he is really busy with work.


----------



## TetCuber48 (Dec 15, 2018)

derpy cuber or dgcubes


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 16, 2018)

Kian Mansour, CrazyBadCuber, Cube Solve Hero.


----------



## Matt— (Dec 16, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Kian Mansour, CrazyBadCuber, Cube Solve Hero.


J perm.


----------

